# Sieger Show in Reston VA in October!!!



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Wahoo! The North American Sieger Show is going to be held at Lake Fairfax in Reston VA on Oct 15-17th this year. 

I would be excited enough with this show being close enough for me to attend - but even better, the nice folks hosting the event said that VGSR was welcome to put up a booth! How awesome is that? 

So, mark your calendars folks! I can't wait till October!


----------



## Mr.GSD (May 14, 2010)

*WDA Sieger Show in Virginia Oct 2010*

I am available as a handler at this show. I know Rudiger Mai as a good friend and a very good judge and I recommend the event.
If you would like to contract me for handling there, please let me know at [email protected] and we can discuss details. No fee as such, just an equitable share of expenses. Fred Lanting


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't wait until Cullen is old enough... I am planning on possibly attending as a spectator though!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We are attending as well.
Hope (fingers crossed) to have a small but quality progeny group for our male Cuervo.
Hope to see you there Mr.GSD!...always a pleasure!
Robin


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr.GSD said:


> I am available as a handler at this show. I know Rudiger Mai as a good friend and a very good judge and I recommend the event.
> If you would like to contract me for handling there, please let me know at [email protected] and we can discuss details. No fee as such, just an equitable share of expenses. Fred Lanting


Hi Fred,

You won't remember of course but my wife and I bought a pup from you a LONG time ago when you were in Toledo and had just gotten into whippets also. Female named Susy if i remember.

Your name brought back a flood of memories about her. We are now back into GSD's with a dog from Covy Tucker Hills and are now in CA.

Welcome!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

How does one get involved in showing in seiger?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You need to join the WDA. National events (the Sieger Show and Schutzhund Nationals) require WDA membership (other events you can enter without being a member). The dog needs to have AKC full registration or other recognized registration (like SV papers from Germany if the dog was imported). Also you need an official 4 generation pedigree from the AKC, then you need to get the dog's tattoo and/or microchip number certified by the WDA so that the dog can be identified. Basically, you purchase the 4-gen pedigree from the AKC website. Then, you have your vet sign the WDA paperwork (can be downloaded from their site) which basically states that they've scanned the chip or checked the tattoo and verify the number. You send these two to the WDA and it comes back to you stamped by the WDA. 

You enter your dog in the show. Usually when you enter an event you always send photocopies of the dog's AKC registration, the certified 4-gen pedigree, and rabies vaccination (and the dog's scorebook if it is a trial or working class for show). When you get to the show to check in you will need to present the originals of these papers.

The paperwork is a pain but it's like this everywhere, almost the same process for UScA Sieger Shows. If you are not really into "showing", don't be discouraged, tons of people show their puppies for the first time (or only time) at the Sieger Show. Your breeder can help you or there are many handlers available. Usually if I pay a handler and they don't advertise a fee I pay the registration fee plus a little tip. Last time I used a handler from another team my registration fee was $40 so I gave the handler $50 because I was satisfied with how the dog was shown.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice. I don't know that I would be anywhere near ready this year, but would like to try with Cullen later down the line... just because. We will be showing him AKC standard, and then working on Schutzhund also...


----------



## Mr.GSD (May 14, 2010)

*Codmaster: get in touch*



codmaster said:


> Hi Fred, You won't remember of course but my wife and I bought a pup from you a LONG time ago when you were in Toledo and had just gotten into whippets also. Female named Susy if i remember. Your name brought back a flood of memories about her. We are now back into GSD's with a dog from Covy Tucker Hills and are now in CA.
> Welcome!


 I certainly remember Susy... big female, loved to team up with my whippet to flush (and have him chase) rabbits. Send me a note at Mr.GSD @netscape.com Fred


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

VGSR will have a booth at this event. 

We hope to see folks from the board this weekend. Please come on by and say HELLO!

Good luck to all of the competitors!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack but can a dog participate w/limited registration?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be there on Saturday.. stop by the K-9 Kraving van.. I'd love to see some of you. Lea, I'll definitely stop by the rescue booth and say Hello!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Welcome to NASS 2010

That's my Jackson on the K-9 Kraving ad!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't believe they can. They have to be WDA registered.

Does the location have an actual address? I'm only an hour and a half away, and my husband will be gone all day doing land nav, so this would give me something to do


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Xeph said:


> I don't believe they can. They have to be WDA registered.
> 
> Does the location have an actual address? I'm only an hour and a half away, and my husband will be gone all day doing land nav, so this would give me something to do


 
1400 Lake Fairfax Dr.
Reston, VA 20190


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yall taking pics? Due to finances, i cannot go as planned, but would love to see/hear about it!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow morning to watch for a bit.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband is there...we have a new "baby g-daughter" so I am home, helping with her this year....
Best wishes to everyone participating!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My friends are there, their puppy got second place on Friday (and VP1 last weekend).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He's a nice puppy....Lena (our youngest team member) handled the pup last weekend...she did a very nice job!! Shoot...she beat Carlos with our 4mo pup in 2nd. :congratulations:
HAHAHAHA!
Julie was proud! She "glowed" a little at dinner! :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm very happy for them. They waited to find just the right puppy and have done a lot of work with ring training.

I am picking up a Boy son next weekend and hope to be showing him starting spring 2011! I miss showing a dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats to Charlie Starr, Philip Eram, and VA1 Xbox dei Precision. I have had the pleasure of meeting, observing, and interacting with Xbox in person doing a show demonstration, doing bitework, and just hanging out. He's a spectacular animal, well deserved.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr.GSD said:


> I certainly remember Susy... big female, loved to team up with my whippet to flush (and have him chase) rabbits. Send me a note at Mr.GSD @netscape.com Fred


Hi Fred,

Would you believe that I just saw your reply today! AACCKK! I will also send an email to you but wanted to answer this message. I got busy and never checked this forum again for a long while and didn't get any notice of new postings here.

We have a male GSD (Baron) from Gloria and Cappy at Covy Tucker Hills who are located only about 12 miles from our house.

We got him at 7 weeks (will be 3 yo in Dec) and he is a doll. Strangest temperament in any GSD that we have ever had (or seen!). He is usually very friendly to other dogs and people - even too pushy sometimes. But, he is also sometimes dog reactive to other dogs, usually dominant acting males. he also can get protective to people who stare at him or act weird. Very easy going and friendly with puppies and likes kids.

Had him in conformation shows as a young dog and puppy and did very well but am working on his reactions to other dogs before we put him in more shows. According to Gloria (breeder), he is "Gorgeous" and will do well.
Also training him in obedience and he does well in that and thinking of trying him in a local Sch class. He has a very hard temperament and I would like to see how he might do.

Anyway, it was nice to see your name on this forum


----------

